# Pool bonding / grounding



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

In NC all metal needs to be bonded. If you have re-bar in the concrete that needs to be bonded. The inspector needs to see that it is properly bonded before you cover it up.
The copper wire needs to go around the pool and attached to a ladder or something metal that is in the pool. 
That bonding wire will go to where your pool equipment is and grounded with the equipment. 
I have two grounding rods grounding the pool equipment. Had an electrician do all the electrical since it was permitted.

They sell foam sheets that you can put between the liner and concrete wall.

I installed a separate panel in my shed to supply power for the pump, lighting, salt water generator, outlets etc.

I have built a few vinyl liner pools so if you have any questions let me know.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

did you install any bottom drains?


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks, yes there is 2 main drains connected in the floor per manufacturer's requirment something like 5 ft apart and on a T. I have 2 inch foam on the pool interior already, if i added anything between the liner i would only do it to provide a "less indentable" wall, my issue with the pool rebar is that its already poured, done, finished and i did not intentionally connect for example the floor to all the horizontal rebar in the walls. as stated previous from someone about not doing my due diligence that appears to be obvious here even though i sure as hell thought i over planned everything, i took my design from 2 seperate ICF manufacturers who made drawings to support pools and neither had mentioned any of this bonding from start to finish, so shame on me yes but the question is ... what now , what if i eliminate metal exit ladders and replace with plastic ect. ripping up the pool is not an option , still waiting on a local inspector to give me feedback


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

you can tell the inspector there is no rebar in the concrete:whistling


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

Lol , the inspection isnt required in my building area, the only concerns of my area is a permit to be pulled so they know the fence is in place and an electrical permit, which i didnt have to pull because the pump house is replacing a hut tub that had electrical thats grandfather in


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

for my own sake i just dont want to get electrocuted 🤯


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

well this is the most relevant piece of information i have gotten for my area so far , thats a big "if" i see there. So looks like the easiest solution (yes still not the best) is to make sure the closest piece of electrical pool equip. is no closer than 10 feet to the water. Im still open to additional pool saftey measures as well if someone has further solutions


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I have no idea what Code is in force in Manitoba, but in the US, we would start with Article 680 and Article 250 of the NEC, and go from there.

There will be many references to other areas of the Code.

The NEC is not a Code for the faint of heart.

First thing to do is, find out what Code is in force in your area. 

Then, find out basic requirements for your project.

Then, hire an Electrician who is familiar with your local code, and pool grounding and bonding in general, and then you'll know if he's blowing smoke up your ass.

Just stating "I didn't do it on mine" is not sufficient. Maybe he didn't do it on his because he's an ignoramus.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Was your bottom done with a rebar mat?

How was the rebar laid in the ICF walls? Vertical and horizontal?


Chip out a section of floor and expose a piece of rebar at the bottom of each wall.
Then chip out a section in each wall and run a bonding wire between floor and wall.
Patch concrete.

About all you can do now.
Inspector here never would have let you pour without doing the rough electric and seeing everything tied together.


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

TimNJ said:


> Was your bottom done with a rebar mat?
> 
> How was the rebar laid in the ICF walls? Vertical and horizontal?
> 
> ...




No rebar matt, all seperate pieces, floor tied together, walls not, horizontal and vertical in walls, walls are certainly not all touching. would seem pointless to do just pieces in the wall when not all connected. attached is the build diagram showing rebar placement


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I know you won't get contact with every piece, but at least you get some continuity with all the walls and floor.


If you want every single piece to make contact then all I can say is re-form another pool inside what you have and this time tie it all together.


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

where exactly are they saying the current will come from that im trying to protect? just the pool equip?

and i dont see pouring a new pool inside this one adding any further protection, there is already at least a 4" space from the pool water to any rebar, adding more bonded rebar would still be that close to the old unbonded metal



TimNJ said:


> I know you won't get contact with every piece, but at least you get some continuity with all the walls and floor.
> 
> 
> If you want every single piece to make contact then all I can say is re-form another pool inside what you have and this time tie it all together.


----------



## arudam (Mar 23, 2019)

***************** Speaking with both building inspector and electrical inspector in the area, to settle it both have confirmed no bonding of any pool metal, reinforment or other is required as long as no electrical equipment pool related or not is located within 3 meters of the pool with the exception of lights which must be gfi protected and no more than 23" below water level and the power box must still be past 3m from water. glad to put that to bed *******************


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Make sure you invite the CT crew over this summer, for a pool party:clap:


----------

